# Accessible Chimney



## FyrBldgGuy (Dec 23, 2010)

What are the minimum dimensions for a chimney?  Where should the parking stall be located?


----------



## mark handler (Dec 23, 2010)

What are the minimum dimensions for a chimney? No turning radius, so 30x48

Where should the parking stall be located? On the roof silly, don't forget the guards.....


----------



## mn joe (Dec 23, 2010)

Is it a parking stall or a loading/unloading zone?

Joe


----------



## Yikes (Dec 23, 2010)

Sorry to break this to my fellow Californians, but South Coast Air Quality Managment District (SCAQMD) no longer allows construction of wood-burning fireplaces in Southern California metro area.  All presents to be home-delivered must fit within the 4" diameter B-vent in on our gas fireplaces.  Also, no rooftop loading area is left since we installed our solar panels, so don't expect Santa to stop and eat your cookies.

Due to cap-and-trade, Santa will now have to deliver any presents larger than 4" diameter down the chimney of the coal-fired power plant near Page, Arizona.

I'm dreaming of a GREEN Christmas!


----------



## Mule (Dec 23, 2010)

Are there going to be any Pole dancers? As in North Pole???


----------



## mark handler (Dec 23, 2010)

Mule said:
			
		

> Are there going to be any Pole dancers? As in North Pole???


Did you post this under the thread?


----------



## mark handler (Dec 23, 2010)

Yikes said:
			
		

> Sorry to break this to my fellow Californians, but South Coast Air Quality Managment District (SCAQMD) no longer allows construction of wood-burning fireplaces in Southern California metro area.  All presents to be home-delivered must fit within the 4" diameter B-vent in on our gas fireplaces.  Also, no rooftop loading area is left since we installed our solar panels, so don't expect Santa to stop and eat your cookies.Due to cap-and-trade, Santa will now have to deliver any presents larger than 4" diameter down the chimney of the coal-fired power plant near Page, Arizona.
> 
> I'm dreaming of a GREEN Christmas!


They are also banned in Las Vegas


----------



## mark handler (Dec 23, 2010)

Yikes said:
			
		

> Sorry to break this to my fellow Californians, but South Coast Air Quality Managment District (SCAQMD) no longer allows construction of wood-burning fireplaces in Southern California metro area.  All presents to be home-delivered must fit within the 4" diameter B-vent in on our gas fireplaces.  Also, no rooftop loading area is left since we installed our solar panels, so don't expect Santa to stop and eat your cookies.Due to cap-and-trade, Santa will now have to deliver any presents larger than 4" diameter down the chimney of the coal-fired power plant near Page, Arizona.I'm dreaming of a GREEN Christmas!


They are also Banned in Las Vegas, That air Quality thing

But we got MUD


----------



## High Desert (Dec 23, 2010)

mark handler said:
			
		

> What are the minimum dimensions for a chimney? No turning radius, so 30x48Where should the parking stall be located? On the roof silly, don't forget the guards.....


30x48? The fat guy will never get down that. Should be 60x60.


----------



## Mule (Dec 23, 2010)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Did you post this under the thread?


Ooops...wrong one! Sorry


----------



## mark handler (Dec 23, 2010)

High Desert said:
			
		

> 30x48? The fat guy will never get down that. Should be 60x60.


30x48 Min. Wheelchair space

60x60 Min. Turning radius

I dont think he needs to turn around


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Dec 27, 2010)

Unfortunately, San Francisco banned Santa Claus because he encourages kids to eat sweets to the point of being obese.  He does this by bringing presents.  After they banned McDonalds Kids Meal they felt it was necessary to ban Santa.  Mayor Gavin hopes to bring the measure up to the State house as Lt. Governor.

And How did pole dancers get into this thread?  Dancer was a reindeer.  He did not use a pole.


----------

